# walnut table



## chris75111 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just finished this beautiful table 28 inch wide 50 inch long .

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 6, 2014)

Can we see a pic showing the legs? Nice work


----------



## chris75111 (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is a pic with the base I'm using I use red cedar bases just sold top from pic put it on metal base for a more modern look I'll get a pic with base soon


----------



## chris75111 (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is a pic with the base I'm using I use red cedar bases just sold top from pic put it on metal base for a more modern look I'll get a pic with base soon


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice


----------



## jmurray (Dec 6, 2014)

That's a cool piece of walnut!


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

Beautiful slab of wood. In the first pic do you fill the void with something, or leave it for the novelty of it?


----------



## chris75111 (Dec 7, 2014)

Got luck got 37 slabs of walnut from 28 in to 37 in some way better than this for 200 each ;)


----------



## tennetree (Dec 11, 2014)

Beautiful piece! Can't go wrong with walnut tables!


----------



## tennetree (Dec 11, 2014)

@chris75111 you know someone with 37 slabs like yours???


----------



## chris75111 (Dec 12, 2014)

Me just bought 14 more 30 to 34 in today


----------



## tennetree (Dec 12, 2014)

Are they green? Dry? Where are you located and are you willing to sell any?


----------



## chris75111 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes I'm a logger and I also do tree work so I find them all the time don't have anymore dry they don't last long but I have around 50 green . I live near Asheville nc


----------



## tennetree (Dec 12, 2014)

Prices on green slabs? Would you bundle price? And can I get a price on logs?


----------



## chris75111 (Dec 12, 2014)

We should move this too the other forum if that's OK with you .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tennetree (Dec 12, 2014)

Works for me. I'm new here so you'll have to do it. Still trying to navigate the site.


----------

